# Getting past Awkward



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

Ladies, after you've had a disagreement with the DH, how do you find yourself getting past the awkward silence after the discussion part? Do you dive right into joking around and being normal again or do you need time of little talking to get back on track?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Everyone's different. 

For the most part, I bounce back pretty quickly. At times, we warm each other up again. My default is to offer him a tea and I'll start conversing about something lighthearted if it's appropriate. I guess I gauge where he's at from there. Conversely, he might give me a hug and try tickling me or being silly. 

Generally speaking, it takes hubs longer to get to that place than me. But it depends how emotional the conversation is. Occasionally I've let him know that I need some chill time. Then I'll listen to music with headphones until I feel myself coming out of the mood/mindset. It's just my way of processing.

Why do you ask, what's on your mind?


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

my H tends to hold grudges and it bothers me, but i get over things pretty quickly. it's hard for me to hold grudges and stay angry.... so sometimes i am trying to move past it, and H is still angry. i usually give him some space and then talk to him about it. it seems to help him the best if we have some space, and then an apology/discussion to reconcile. sometimes if it's a particularly bad argument, we go to bed or get away from each other for a few hours and clear our minds, and sometimes it just goes away on it's own.
i think working out/exercising would be a really good way to relieve and ease tensions if there's a disagreement... basically taking your mind off of the issue and then revisiting after the stress has gone down.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually go with a "sooo......you wanna fool around?". If its still awkward after that I just read a book and figure he will talk when he feels like it LOL


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

DawnD said:


> I usually go with a "sooo......you wanna fool around?". If its still awkward after that I just read a book and figure he will talk when he feels like it LOL


:smthumbup:

How could I forget?! .....my classic one liner which I stole from a movie is _"So I guess a f**k's now out of the question?"_ It's got to be the right moment but when I use this, he always chuckles with me. He knows it's my atmosphere breaker lol.


----------

